# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Autoliquidazione Inail

## TERESA5092

Sapete dirmi a quanto ammonta la retribuzione convezionale per soci di sas snc?
Non trovo nulla, e chiamando l'inail mi è stato detto che non è stato ancora pubblicato nulla in merito ma in via ufficiosa si parla di 12.709,00= possibile un aumento cos' elevato rispetto a scorso anno??

----------


## Speedy

> Sapete dirmi a quanto ammonta la retribuzione convezionale per soci di sas snc?
> Non trovo nulla, e chiamando l'inail mi &#232; stato detto che non &#232; stato ancora pubblicato nulla in merito ma in via ufficiosa si parla di 12.709,00= possibile un aumento cos' elevato rispetto a scorso anno??

  La retribuzione convenzionale gi&#224; resa nota dall'Inail riguarda il periodo 1.7.2005 - 30.6.2006 ed ammonta a 12.608.
Per il periodo 1.7.2006 - 30.6.2007 non &#232; stato ancora comunicato nulla. Tuttavia, tenuto conto che l'ndice di rivalutazione delle pensioni &#232; stato gi&#224; ufficializzato dall'Inps nella misura dell' 1,70%, l'importo di 12.709 annuale mi sembra congruo. Infatti:
= primo semestre 2006         12.608 diviso 2      =          6.304
= secondo semestre 2006     12.822 diviso 2      =          6.411
= totale anno 2006                                                  12.715
Ciao

----------


## TERESA5092

Non parlo di retribuzioni relative ai collaboratori, ma bens' di soci di attività commerciali etc. bar, commercio etc. che non hanno la divisione della semestralità... cmq grazie, se sai qualcosa me lo dici?

----------


## Speedy

> Non parlo di retribuzioni relative ai collaboratori, ma bens' di soci di attività commerciali etc. bar, commercio etc. che non hanno la divisione della semestralità... cmq grazie, se sai qualcosa me lo dici?

  L'importo che ho indicato è uguale, sia per i collaboratori sia per le persone assicurate con retribuzione convenzionale.
Ciao

----------


## nic

> La retribuzione convenzionale già resa nota dall'Inail riguarda il periodo 1.7.2005 - 30.6.2006 ed ammonta a 12.608.
> Per il periodo 1.7.2006 - 30.6.2007 non è stato ancora comunicato nulla. Tuttavia, tenuto conto che l'ndice di rivalutazione delle pensioni è stato già ufficializzato dall'Inps nella misura dell' 1,70%, l'importo di 12.709 annuale mi sembra congruo. Infatti:
> = primo semestre 2006         12.608 diviso 2      =          6.304
> = secondo semestre 2006     12.822 diviso 2      =          6.411
> = totale anno 2006                                                  12.715
> Ciao

  Una conferma: la retribuzione convenzionale INAIL per il periodo 1/07/07-31/12/07per *i soci di società di persone*, sulla base della circolare INAIL nr.24 del 05 giugno 2007, è di Euro 1.077,18 MENSILI ? Mentre per il I semestre 2007 è di Euro 1068,50 come sopra indicato. Grazie e buon lavoro

----------


## Speedy

> Una conferma: la retribuzione convenzionale INAIL per il periodo 1/07/07-31/12/07per *i soci di società di persone*, sulla base della circolare INAIL nr.24 del 05 giugno 2007, è di Euro 1.077,18 MENSILI ? Mentre per il I semestre 2007 è di Euro 1068,50 come sopra indicato. Grazie e buon lavoro

  Sono d'accordo:
= primo semestre 2007  1068,50 al mese
= secondo semestre 2007  1077,18 al mese 
Ciao

----------


## nic

> Sono d'accordo:
> = primo semestre 2007  1068,50 al mese
> = secondo semestre 2007  1077,18 al mese 
> Ciao

  Grazie, veloce ed esaustivo come sempre

----------

